# Civic Type R - spring clean



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

*Civic Type R - spring clean ** New pics P4 ***

After the very messy winter weather and this car being driven daily, I thought it about time I cleaned up the interior of the CTR. 

Bit by bit over the last few weekends the paintwork has been corrected and swirls removed by process of:

Menz IP PO85RD3.02 on white SFX2 polishing pad by pc
Menz FinalFinish PO106FA on white polishing pad by pc
Autoglym Super Resin Polish by pc
4 x Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger sealant :argie:

Washed since with Zym0l Auto Wash with Halfords LW wash mitt.
Dried with Aquatouch waffle weave drying towel [new i4d tropicare towels will replace these next wash]
Last Touched with plush i4d microfibre towels.
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel and CYC applicator

Leaving this...



















Out with the Dyson for a full interior vac.
Dirt engrained plastics, dash, door sills, shuts and floor mats cleaned with a 10:1 mix of Megs APC. Foamed up nicely on mats, worked in then left to dry before bringing back to life with a stiff brush.

Rear bench and floor ready [with accesory for premium car parking]:thumb:










Backs of seats thoroughly hoovered and plastics dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant










Wideangle of front seats and dash - the CTR really is a nice place to be 




























Few detail shots....



















I know engine is turned off, but fuel gauge gets down to this level VERY quickly. :lol:










6-speed box is a joy to use, and its position is perfect. I'm not going to say anything about rifle-bolt or anything like that 










Only a short thread, more to come when I've added a few more layers of Jeffs lol:lol:

First time I have used Megs APC and I was really impressed with it. Diluted at 10:1 this 5litre is going to last me a lifetime!!

Going back to the exterior, anyone have any really good recommendations [if anything] to put on top of the Jeffs?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very tidy :thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

You've got a swirly knob :lol:

Car looks great!

I hate TRYING to clean my interior, kids have it minging in seconds!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Great job you've done there, I really like the mk1 type Rs, so much that we nearly bought one. All in all a fantastic job. Well done.

Nige


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely looking car mate:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Very tidy :thumb:


Cheers 



.Martin said:


> You've got a swirly knob :lol:
> Car looks great!
> I hate TRYING to clean my interior, kids have it minging in seconds!


Extreme close up of my knob lol :lol:
Shows up swirls i know, will get it tidied up when it bothers me enough to worry about it. I had a similar knob on my Accord and changed it for a Momo Race Air Leather/Aluminium - though I do prefer this one on the Civic



nilitara said:


> Great job you've done there, I really like the mk1 type Rs, so much that we nearly bought one. All in all a fantastic job. Well done.
> 
> Nige


Cheers Nige,

This is a mk2 face-lifted Civic Type R, generally known in Honda circles as a EP3 facelift. The Mk1 is the original jap Type R, known as a EK9.



gex23 said:


> Lovely looking car mate:thumb:


Cheers Anthony :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet indeed !!

Clean tidy and looking better than new


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car looks super clean


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

All you've got to do now squire is drive it!!! 

Did the Mercedes E Class yesterday. Bloody kosovan hand washes, spent 2 hours on the bonnet and it is still nowhere near good enough. Diamond cut alloys are corroding too. 

Started at 7.45am and finished (temporarily for a week or so) at 2.30pm. 

Nowhere near the standards I wanted. Took some claying too.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Excellent tidy up.

I managed to do a quick detail yesterday of my NHB CTR and when its clean - it really does look fantastic.

Unfortunately, I don't have the red seated interior as I have the pre-facelift CTR. Having said that, it is a very nice place to be. Also love your interior "detail" shots - great camera work.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Excellent tidy up.
> 
> .... love your interior "detail" shots - great camera work.


Thanks :thumb:

I was going to do some really nice ones with the D80, but I'm saving those for another day.

All shots in the thread were taken with a Ricoh Caplio R7. Nice sharp little camera, and when the ISO's set at 64 or 100, the pics are very detailed with little noise.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

VTEC JUST KICKED IN Y0!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Nice, James :thumb


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Car looks great inside and out, nice work :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

god lookin at that makes me miss my civic. lol  car looks lovely mate


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Jim W said:


> VTEC JUST KICKED IN Y0!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Nice, James :thumb


You know it. :driver: 




KleenChris said:


> Car looks great inside and out, nice work :thumb:


Cheers Chris



ross-1888 said:


> god lookin at that makes me miss my civic. lol  car looks lovely mate


Thanks Ross. :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks nice mate


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I adore these cars soooo much, so so much and will buy one at some point. looks great mate.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Good effort matey!!!

I do miss my NHB, especially as i was recently watching Santa Pod videos from the weekend with CTR's all over
AC:thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks really nice that mate. The Werkstatt Acrylic looks excellent on silver as usual.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I used to have a satin silver sport that i put some extras on.

Satin silver is by far the best civic colour. 

Nice looking motor mate.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice. Great looking car. Top job.


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

Lovely car there; you have done a fantastic job inside and out every time I see Werkstatt on silver I really think I should try some.


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

looks good, very clean


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers fellas :wave:

Car's wearing 4 coats of Werkstatt Acrylic at the moment. Really pleased with application from 1st coat to last. 

Great product - can add another layer to the whole car in 15 mins.:thumb:


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

absoloutely spanking ! alloys look mint ! 

the alloys on mine are nasty especially after my trip to oulton park last weekend...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

james243 said:


> absoloutely spanking ! alloys look mint !
> 
> the alloys on mine are nasty especially after my trip to oulton park last weekend...


Alloys are really ready for a good clay/polish/seal session in all honesty, so thanks for the kind words James. :thumb:

I think thats next weekends 'tickle up'. Clay, SRP, then a couple of layers of Poorboys wheel sealant.

Sweet.


----------



## Reynir W. (Dec 6, 2008)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning car James:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice mate. :thumb:


----------



## snellfish (Feb 11, 2009)

looks lovely, great pics, was looking at getting an R7 does it fit in jeans pocket?
i miss my type-r, never had so much fun reving the nuts out of a car knowing it's engine is pretty much bullet proof. used to love scary the s*** out of people when the v-tech kicked in.:driver: brrrrrrBRRRRRAHHHHH


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Lovely that mate :thumb:

Oh and yes the R6 and R7 Ricoh cameras fit easy into a jeans pocket, i think i'm right in saying its the thinnest profile 8mp camera on the market, or it was when it came out.

I stick mine in front shirt pocket. 



snellfish said:


> looks lovely, great pics, was looking at getting an R7 does it fit in jeans pocket?
> i miss my type-r, never had so much fun reving the nuts out of a car knowing it's engine is pretty much bullet proof. used to love scary the s*** out of people when the v-tech kicked in.:driver: brrrrrrBRRRRRAHHHHH


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

very very nice... simple, standard and very clean.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb looking car :thumb:

Buy the Neuspeed short shift kit mate, easy to fit and makes the gear changes fantastic. Best gearbox I've ever used, makes the VXR gearbox feel like a tractor!

Neuspeed with the Skunk 2 gear knob in mine was superb :thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice - looks good :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Superb looking car :thumb:
> 
> Buy the Neuspeed short shift kit mate, easy to fit and makes the gear changes fantastic. Best gearbox I've ever used, makes the VXR gearbox feel like a tractor!
> 
> Neuspeed with the Skunk 2 gear knob in mine was superb :thumb:


What a shorter and slicker shift than it is already :doublesho


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

James_R said:


> What a shorter and slicker shift than it is already :doublesho


Yup, fantastic thing. Heres a pic of it installed in my old Type R


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

A few more pics with the Red JDM mats in :argie:



















Little lad thinks the rear mats are cool :thumb:









Out with the old black battery strap









In with the new









Red one waiting to be fitted.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Jaaaaaaames. Looks good mate.

Bit busy at the minute, but, we need to go for a beer soon.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice mate, i can appreciate the mats as i know how much they go for.

Save up and get yourself a Gruppe M filter, will set off your engine bay nicely!

Mugen socks also, 5bhp increase you know.


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

Mint James.:thumb:


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

s28nhb said:


> Mint James.:thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Very nice mate, i can appreciate the mats as i know how much they go for.
> 
> Save up and get yourself a Gruppe M filter, will set off your engine bay nicely!
> 
> Mugen socks also, 5bhp increase you know.


Cheers Andy. :thumb:
Mugen socks in red - must have a look for some.
Not bothered about the gruppeM at the moment, car really is bog standard. But showroom condition.


----------



## georgef (Jan 18, 2010)

looks stunning james. im picking my satin silver type r up next week! cant wait. where did you get your jdm mats and red battery bar? they look very smart indeed.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

beeee-eautiful


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

georgef said:


> looks stunning james. im picking my satin silver type r up next week! cant wait. where did you get your jdm mats and red battery bar? they look very smart indeed.


Red JDM mats were from Holdcroft Honda at Stoke on Trent. They dont have any in at the moment and say they wont be stocking them any more.
Think the only place you can get them is from James @ Touge Racing, but they'll set you back a cool £200! :doublesho
Thats rarity and availability for you. 

Red battery bars from Group Buy on www.type-r-owners.co.uk.
They had 15 in red but they are all gone, think they have 3 remaining in blue.
Drop me a PM, I may just be able to lay my hands on one in red.
[I have two new ones on my office desk]


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

rds1985 said:


> beeee-eautiful


FD2 in your avatar ? :argie:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Jaaaaaaames. Looks good mate.
> 
> Bit busy at the minute, but, we need to go for a beer soon.
> 
> Hope all is well!


Jimmmmmmmmm! :wave:

Yes beer is well and truly overdue. :thumb:
I have yet to get hold of some Lime Prime for finishing off the CTR.
Anything you need ordering at same time Jim, I need APC, PB Black Hole and some Megs LT and APC bottles.
Polishes are about out of date too. What you using at moment? You know I'm into the Menz polishes. 
Cant help but think I must invest in more IP and FF.


----------



## Petey1985 (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely looking CTR. I do love a minter, an that looks just like one


----------

